# Heater AC controls not working on 05



## Mulligan22 (Nov 24, 2005)

My 05 Frontier enviromental controls aren't working properly. The fan motor blows but none of the other controls work. It's stuck on vent. The recirculate button doesn't function. Even the illumination lamps don't work at night. 

The panel was disconnected for radio removal, but when it was all hooked back up this is what I have now. I checked the fuses, they are ok. The connectors are all back on, no bent pins... I'm stuck... Any ideas?


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

Did you try disconnecting the battery for a while. May need a reset.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Suggest rechecking all connections and then fuses again with a meter. As previously mentioned above, with the battery disconnected.


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

Wouldn't this be covered by warranty on a 2005?


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

Cusser said:


> Wouldn't this be covered by warranty on a 2005?


I do not know about the 2005 Frontiers but often the vent controls are operated by engine vacuum. This problem suggests a vacuum leak or a blockage in the controls.

Steve


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

You might have left something disconnected under the dash. Re recheck all your elec plugs. You may have also pinched off a vacuum hose or broken a nipple too. Did you check for continuity across the fuses? Check that panel illumination bulb too.


----------



## thrillhouse (Oct 29, 2005)

azrocketman said:


> I do not know about the 2005 Frontiers but often the vent controls are operated by engine vacuum. This problem suggests a vacuum leak or a blockage in the controls.
> 
> Steve



I didnt know 05s used vacuum elements, when I change my flaps it sounds like stepper motors to me, but I havent taken it apart to look, but even if it is vacuum elements Its very unlikely that vacuum hoses go to the control unit, I would start with the reset. As for warranty covering this its going to be a hit or miss, your stereo is prolly aftermarket and 9 times out of ten they wont cover it


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

Mulligan22 said:


> My 05 Frontier enviromental controls aren't working properly. The fan motor blows but none of the other controls work. It's stuck on vent. The recirculate button doesn't function. Even the illumination lamps don't work at night.
> 
> The panel was disconnected for radio removal, but when it was all hooked back up this is what I have now. I checked the fuses, they are ok. The connectors are all back on, no bent pins... I'm stuck... Any ideas?


If this all happened after the install of the stereo, retrace the steps you did.

Hopefully you weren't using a test light if you were splicing into wires. 

*Whatever you do don't use a test light always use a multimeter.*

If you have checked fuses # 19 - 10amp and # 8 - 10 amp and they're definitely fine then it's possible a connector is not properly seated.

You may have checked the connectors at the top for the controls and switches but there is another connector further down that these all go to. This is the " air control microcomputer " this connector may not be fully seated.

Btw...They don't use vacuum control on this vehicle all the functions are motorized.


----------



## thrillhouse (Oct 29, 2005)

"Btw...They don't use vacuum control on this vehicle all the functions are motorized."

Kinda what I thought I havent seen a vacuum element car since late 90s, they arent as reliable


----------



## Mulligan22 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Heater controls*

Thanks for the help guys.... Sorry I've been away for awhile, life happens sometimes.

I did get my controls working again. It apparently was a poorly seated connector. It looked fine but I took it all apart again and checked for bent pins or other such things and then I carefully put it all together again making sure everything was seated tight and it all works now. It never made sense to me that I had broken anything because I've had this apart a few times due to a stereo head unit malfunction and the mfg not knowing their product for squat. It resulted in sending it back twice and now it's all good.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Glad it works now and thanks for the update. Z


----------

